# Do You Know The Simple Discipline of Meditation?



## JM (Jun 5, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - Meditation's Great Power



> Brief Sermon Overview:Have you ever wondered how there was ever such a thing as an Old Testament SAINT? I don't mean how they got saved, but how did they live a godly life?
> 
> I mean, think about it – they lived with minimal revelation, difficult communication, continual temptation, and conditional Spirit fullness.
> 
> ...


----------



## christiana (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for that! I'd not heard of him and read his impressive bio. I'd love to see the DVD he made and to read his book! Now to listen to this sermon!


----------

